# Adiviná donde está... (XVIII)



## Pablito28

Fuente.-


----------



## Tatito

Ohhh!!! Impecable ese Boliche Pablín... siempre me gustó para hacerlo sede del Adivina, jejeje... no sale un poco caro de alquiler?? 

Yo pasaba nomás a dejarle un regalo al Troésma, si se pasa por acá en algún momento... me encontré esto por la calle y me pareció oportuno traérselo.












.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah, bueno me alegro que le gustara la nueva sede... respecto al alquiler no se preocupe el boliche es la fachada legal de nuestros negocios que lo solventamos bien cada vez hay más parroquianos 

Respecto a la firma, la he visto por varios barrios, la más significativa es la que está en Rodó esq. Bvar Artigas.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno... veamos...


----------



## uruguay360

Paaa, que bien empezó este boliche, digo este Adiviná, que por cierto marca su mayoría de edad!! ya lo podemos dejar salir solo... 
Muy linda firma Tatito! no la tengo, pero me suena haberla visto. Pablito, usté dice que ha visto la misma firma por otros lados?
En cuanto al acertijo... dentro de ...?


----------



## Fernando A

Muy bueno el nuevo boliche Pablin...

Solo pasaba a saludar

Saludos a todos...:cheers:


----------



## uruguay360

Desde ya le digo que ese angelito lo tengo visto...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah pero tiene razón Don Troesma, no me había percatado del detalle que el cheboli cumple la mayoría de edad...

Usted sabe que sí, ahora recuerdo Pta. Carretas, Parque Rodó y Pocitos y tengo un _run run_ que Malvín también. 

Pero dejemos de lado estos detalles y vayamos a lo importante, ¿cómo estuvo la feria hoy?




Fernando A said:


> Muy bueno el nuevo boliche Pablin...
> 
> Solo pasaba a saludar
> 
> Saludos a todos...:cheers:


Don Nandini, ¡qué alegría verlo de nuevo por aquí! Mire le traigo especialmente a este ilustre personaje para que le prepare la bebida que desee...











Fuente.-​

Don Troesma, dentro de los Bvares es correcto, no dudo que lo haya visto en una de sus recorridas...


----------



## dosmundos

:banana:

Me uno a las felicitaciones de don FernandoA.

Un nuevo boliche las merece, mucho más teniendo en cuenta que nosotros hemos sido mafiosos administradores en tiempos idos :colgate:


----------



## uruguay360

Vió como está llegando gente, me lo trajo hasta al Percy ! la feria, bueno, no me negó sus dones, como de costumbre, una pala para limpiar la ceniza del horno, 30 pe, y un dvd que le compré a un amigo al precio de una grapppamiel... esto es La Unión, vió? y el viernes algunos libritos y unos cds, jeje ... seguimos sumando ... después no entran las cosas en la biblioteca...
Norte de 18 no ?


----------



## Fernando A

Don Nandini, ¡qué alegría verlo de nuevo por aquí! Mire le traigo especialmente a este ilustre personaje para que le prepare la bebida que desee...



Hola Pablin !



Solo estoy de paso, pero me tomo un gin tonic, ya que el Percy esta de vuelta.
Aunque no venga muy seguido igual los miro y los extranio.



> Me uno a las felicitaciones de don FernandoA.
> 
> Un nuevo boliche las merece, mucho más teniendo en cuenta que nosotros hemos sido mafiosos administradores en tiempos idos
> Today 07:00 PM


Aunque nos hayamos ido un poco, no dejamos de ser mafiosos administradores y aca estoy para la inauguracion del nuevo boliche como en los viejos tiempos...:cheers:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## uruguay360

Exacto Fer ! lo único que no le vamos a aceptar son excusas para no aparecer más por el boliche... mire que se lo estraña, en serio... pero bue.. ya que vino tomesé algo ...


----------



## Pablito28

dosmundos said:


> :banana:
> 
> Me uno a las felicitaciones de don FernandoA.
> 
> Un nuevo boliche las merece, mucho más teniendo en cuenta que nosotros hemos sido mafiosos administradores en tiempos idos :colgate:


Pero Don Dosmundini ¡qué alegría vero a Ud también por acá!, pida pida nomás que hay canilla libre...


Troesma, esa feria es una maravilla, pasan y pasan los viernes y domingos y sigue dando sus frutos. Excelente que se amplíe la colección de la BPU.

Norte de la principal avenida es correcto.




Fernando A said:


> Hola Pablin !
> 
> 
> 
> Solo estoy de paso, pero me tomo un gin tonic, ya que el Percy esta de vuelta.
> Aunque no venga muy seguido igual los miro y los extranio.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por las felicitaciones Troesma.
> Aunque nos hayamos ido un poco, no dejamos de ser mafiosos administradores y aca estoy para la inauguracion del nuevo boliche como en los viejos tiempos...:cheers:


De lujo Don Nandini, acá le dejo, con unos cuantos hielos, debe estar caluroso por allá, ¿no?











Fuente.-​


Mire Don Nandini, sé que me mandé una macana con Ud. por lo tanto le pido las disculpas del caso, si es de recibo mí pedido lo invito a que reconsidere su decisión y en lo posible aparezca más seguido por el Foro 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Tatito

Buenas nochesssssssssssss... que lujo!!! Dosmundini, Nando, el Troésma, PablINI, hasta el Percy!!! Esta barra vale lo que pesa, jejeje...

La firma está en Pocitos, por la calle Obligado casi Baldomir 


A ese nenito contra la pared yo lo tengo visto también... zona costera??



.


----------



## Pablito28

Sí che, por suerte ta lleno el boliche...

No es barrio costero, Tatiño.


----------



## Fernando A

Pablito28 said:


> Pero Don Dosmundini ¡qué alegría vero a Ud también por acá!, pida pida nomás que hay canilla libre...
> 
> 
> Troesma, esa feria es una maravilla, pasan y pasan los viernes y domingos y sigue dando sus frutos. Excelente que se amplíe la colección de la BPU.
> 
> Norte de la principal avenida es correcto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De lujo Don Nandini, acá le dejo, con unos cuantos hielos, debe estar caluroso por allá, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-​
> 
> 
> Mire Don Nandini, sé que me mandé una macana con Ud. por lo tanto le pido las disculpas del caso, si es de recibo mí pedido lo invito a que reconsidere su decisión y en lo posible aparezca más seguido por el Foro
> 
> Un abrazo.


Gracias por el trago Pablin

No tiene nada que pedir disculpas.
No tengo nada personal en contra suyo ni de Tatin, aunque difiera en algunos puntos.
Trato de no participar muy seguido por que es como un vicio y lo quiero evitar.
Lo mismo el boliche, aunque nunca me jui...
Saludos


----------



## Pablito28

Fernando A said:


> Gracias por el trago Pablin
> 
> No tiene nada que pedir disculpas.
> No tengo nada personal en contra suyo ni de Tatin, aunque difiera en algunos puntos.
> Trato de no participar muy seguido por que es como un vicio y lo quiero evitar.
> Lo mismo el boliche, aunque nunca me jui...
> Saludos


Nooo Don Nandini, nobleza obliga. Es bueno que no coincídamos en todos los puntos sino sería muy chato todo 

Es bueno saber que continúa acompañándonos


----------



## Fernando A

Gracias Pablin

sale una pizza que no estan comiendo nada...:cheers1:


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, le voy a aceptar unas pizzitas ... para descartar...Centro Cordón?


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss ....


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diassssssssssssss


.


----------



## uruguay360

Esssaaa !!! fijesé que sino caen los parroquianos el boliche tiene que cerrar, nos matan los costos fijos! volveré más tarde.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ipa?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

en que estabamos? foto?


----------



## uruguay360

esquina Enrique MArtínez?


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass, correcto Troesma, Martín C Martínez esq Enrique Martínez, avanti....


----------



## uruguay360

Ustedes sabrán disculpar, pero la grappa de pera me espera ...chan !!! y los cantimpalos y el entrecot, si gustan pasar están invitados, ya todos saben donde es ...


----------



## uruguay360

y lo digo en serio ...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> si gustan pasar están invitados, ya todos saben donde es ...


Por Tristán Narvaja? 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Sisi, correcto, yo llego a las 13.30 hs o un poco antes... viene?


----------



## Tatito

Sabe que ahora me queda lejos la cosa para pegarme _una escapadita_, como cuando nos encontrabamos en la barra del Subte, jejeje.

Igual buen provecho!!!


.


----------



## uruguay360

chas gracias ! yo, por si de casulaidad hoy tenía libre !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Buen finde muchachos! Dejenme ordenado el boliche para arrancar el lunes!


----------



## uruguay360

Buen finde Cachirulo !!! para la semana que viene trataremos de tener el boliche más movido !


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

che 360, un amigo me envio un mail (que ya tenia vida propia con mucho recorrido) cuyo vínculo me llevo a tu página (claro que ya la conocia de memoria) a la parte con diferentes zonas del pais que volvi a ver en pantalla completa. Vuelvo a decir que es un trabajo mas que elogiable y que quienes estamos fuera podemos valorar mucho mas de lo que te puedas imaginar. Gracias de verdad.


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias don Milonguero!


----------



## uruguay360

Guenos días ....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas...como anda la muchachada!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Cacheteee !!!! TODO BIEN, ME TOCA A MÍ!!! ya voy !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?


----------



## uruguay360

No es San Carlos ... así que es ... muy bueno lo de Homero como siempre ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

San Fernando de Maldotuti!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss, perdonen, anduve complicado.... no es la ciudad de maldonado ...


----------



## Pablito28

Troesma, que gusto leerlo de nuevo... ¿Será Pan de Azúcar?


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, todavía me quieren, ehhh? No es Pan de azúcar ...


----------



## Pablito28

Pero Troesma, el aprecio por usted es inconmensurable e incondicional, con decirle que sustituimos la foto de Cacho del Monte por una suya...

Hhmmm... ¿Aiguá, Pueblo Garzón?


----------



## uruguay360

Jeje... ninguna de éstas, mucho más fácil ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Punta del Este


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

uruguay360 said:


> Cachiii, se lo extrañó la semana pasada! o fue la otra? Cuando salga pal Cuartito, no me hace un favor? me averigua cuanto sale en la calle real, no internet, el libro Cerdos & Peces: Lo mejor ? en internet parece que sale unos 160 mangos de los de udstedes. perdone que lo ande jodiendo todos los días con algo distinto, pero ... es que me gusta joder !



soy una mala persona, se me paso por completo...mañana se lo averiguo troesma.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

uruguay360 said:


> Buenoooooo cheeeee !!! a ver tatingui, pablito32, cachirulo, nicoooo !!!!


Hotel Juvencia, entre Piria y la rambla.


----------



## Tatito

^^ Si??

Troésma aparezca y dilucíde esto por favor!! Jejeje


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

vamos troesma!! parece que super lo acertó..

pd: el viernes le estuve averiguando lo suyo sin exito alguno...hoy vere si alguno tiene ese libraco. no entendi bien a que se refirió con "calle"...yo pregunte en los kioscos de revistas que tb vender libros..o se refiere a las librerias de la calle corrientes????


----------



## Tatito

Bueno, ya que el Troésma no aparece por ningún lado, dejo la pizza mediana para el mediodía a ver si el olor lo trae hasta acá, jejeje.











.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pahh si con eso no lo traemos al troesma...no se que vamos a hacer...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

colaboro un poco mas tatito...


Pizzerías de Buenos Aires por Buenos Aires Ciudad, en Flickr


troesmaaaa...
estan todas prontas pa entrarle...!!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Fui al bar del Troesma, estaba el gallego que hace las pizzas, le pedí un escocés y me dio una nacional con ese gusto picantón que tienen todos los malos whiskys.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhhhhhhhh, llegué , llegué !!!! perdonen amigos, como dijo Super yo, es el Hotel Juvencia en Piriapolis, perdonen gente, andaba con fiaca ... salen tres porciones Cachirulo?


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

guenas!! todo bien torsma? con frio?

sigo son tener exito con el libro...voy a ver si consulto en alguna libreria.

es viejo, nuevo?


----------



## uruguay360

Cual era que le pregunté Cachi, porque tenía dos en vista? pero no se caliente por favor !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

cerdos y pescados...


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> cerdos y pescados...


Muy buena película...


.


----------



## uruguay360

Jeje, el teléfono descompuesto ... tiene razón me acordé ! no se complique ...


----------



## NicoBolso

Fin del recreo. Quiero el nuevo acertijo y los borregos rojos que me prometieron inmediatamente.


----------



## Tatito

NicoBolso said:


> *borregos rojos (...)*


^^ :weird:


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

lease, me pegó el faso...

pd: wenassssssssssssssss


----------



## uruguay360

Estoy de acuerdo con Nico, miren que los gastos fijos nos están matando ...


----------



## uruguay360

Vamo, vamoooo !!!!!!! arrancamos muchachos a revivir esto???? vamooooo con todooooooo !!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... a la pelota, ¿será en alguna ciudad del interior del país, Troesma?


----------



## Tatito

Buenasssssssss... que bueno que volvió Troésma, ya esto era insoportable, había quedado todo abandonado, fijesé










Yo no estoy nada de acuerdo en lo que opina P28, no creo que sea una ciudad del interior del país, lo que sí creo es que no se trata en absoluto de Montevideo, sino todo lo contrario... usté que dice? Puede ser?




.


----------



## uruguay360

Tatito tiene razón ... es del interior ... :lol::lol:
cómo extrañaba estas risas !!!


----------



## Tatito

Vió? Ud se lo perdía por no pasar por acá... jejeje.

Era lo que yo decía nomás, nada que ver lo que decía Pablín... :lol:

Norte??


.


----------



## Tatito

El Percy encontró esto atrás de la barra... y había un papelito que decía: "por pedidos llamar al Troésma que sabe donde conseguirlo", sabe algo? 











:lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, me sirvo una copa de Limoncello... 

¿Salto?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Salto ... lemoncello, ni idea dónde conseguir...en casa, por ejemplo... no hay ...


----------



## Tatito

^^ No es Salto pero es al N del Black River?

Pa... si en su casa no queda mas y en la mía tampoco vamos a tener que llamar a la linea de producción :lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

que llame el que tenga línea directa... no es al N del rio negro ...


----------



## Pablito28

Colaboro con la causa...











¿Maldonado?


----------



## uruguay360

Bué... el que no hace lemoncello es porque no quiere ...


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... bueno, les aviso cuando sepa algo del líquido elemento mencionado entonces 

Ciudad de Minas?


.


----------



## uruguay360

No es Minas...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ta madre...

Mariscala? Solis de mataojo?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Ta madre...
> 
> Mariscala? Solis de mataojo?


Tiene pinta de alguna de estas dos, sí.

Yo doy un 65% a Mataojo.


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguna de ésas ...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

uruguay360 said:


> Ninguna de ésas ...


Pirarajá no creo que sea, así que va a terminar en JPV o JByO.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, va aterminar por ahí, sí ...usté por cual se juega?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

uruguay360 said:


> Ahhh, va aterminar por ahí, sí ...usté por cual se juega?


JPV. Por su bien digo, porque ni a un enemigo lo mandaría a circular por la ruta 7.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Jpv no es, por que ya lo dije antes, casi al principio, asi que es. JByO !!!!!! Wiiiii


----------



## uruguay360

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!! satamente !!! es un pueblo precioso, al que me iría a vivr tranquilamente, ya hice buenas migas en el boliche, para la próxima si voy con tiempo, podremos tener fotos del mismo... su turno Cachito... cómo está el transporte en la Reina del Plata?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaja ni me hable maestruli...creo que adelgace 10 kilos del apretujeo de viajar en el tren...

busco y pongo..denme 5min


----------



## uruguay360

Paaa, ni quiero saber ...


----------



## uruguay360

De paso le digo que la Ruta 7 estando en situación un tanto jodida, está cien veces mejor que su promedio habitual ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## uruguay360

A la pelota , diría Pablito30 ... es en Montevideo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mmmmmm

nop


----------



## uruguay360

me parecía... San Carlos ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:nono: no es san carlos...


----------



## uruguay360

Sur del Río Negro'? nunca había visto ese muñequito!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahhh vio maestruli...el interior tiene sus joyas escondidas...

sur del rio negro, por supuesto!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Canelones? si tendrá!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hotel palacio...el palacio de la pizza, 
:lol:


----------



## Tatito

No es Santos, ni Taranco, ni Piria, ni Estevez... seguros que no se olvidan de ninguno?? :cheers:


.


----------



## uruguay360

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> hotel palacio...el palacio de la pizza,
> :lol:



Maestroooooooo !!!!!!!!!!

Sacame una cuatro queshoooooooooooo !!!!!!!!

Sur o norte de dieciocho che?


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> hotel palacio...el palacio de la pizza,
> :lol:


^^ :lol::lol::lol:

Está sobre 18 al Sur... mas no lo puedo ayudar 











No, mentira, si lo puedo ayudar más... acá encontré una foto del incansable Emilio Rodrigo cuando le hizo el relevamiento a este edificio.

Ahí está el llamador... 



Emilio Rodrigo said:


>


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahhh pero si es el palacio Heber...frente al Banco Santander, pleno 18!!!!


----------



## Tatito

^^ Usté lo ha dicho... el amigo Heber Jackson nomá...

Esa foto la saqué cuando hacía cola para el cajero que hay allí al lado del BROU, hace como dos años...

Su turnex!!!


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si me permiten, paso por hoy...ya vi que se enteró que me tengo que ir...le agradezco mucho su comentario.

un abrazo

jajaja, las costumbre de hablar de ud en el hilo...gracias tatito!!!


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> jajaja, las costumbre de hablar de ud en el hilo...gracias tatito!!!


:lol: Es que este boliche se detuvo en el tiempo en un momento difícil de determinar entre 1814 y 1835, y los parroquianos se trataban de ud. aunque fueran amigos de toda la vida 

Bueno, Troésma, tire nomás... yo me quedé sin cambio chico...


.


----------



## uruguay360

Creo que fue hacia 1829 ... le comento que voy a buscar algo interesante, y tengo algo en vista, y arranco mañana de mañana para ahí... hace tiempo vi algo desde un omnibus ... que creo que , sin ser muy grande, va a llamar la atención.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Creo que fue hacia 1829


^^ No fué cuando no nos dejaban tomar ni Coca con dos hielos por lo de la ley seca? Menos mal que el Percy se las ingeniaba para hacer unos beberajes extraños fermentando no se que cosa... nunca quise preguntar :lol:

Esperaremos ansiosos ese material que vas a salir a _cazar _entonces... esta casa cuando llegue si encuentro algo subo para ir matando el rato... sino el primero que tenga que lo tire arriba de la parrilla...


.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahí vaaaa.. !!!! arrímele las brasas !!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

plaza de los bomberos o de los 33 ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahhh

pero si es el monumento al niño hippie "imnotizao" por la policia, para que no se drogue!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Milonguita !!!! no es plaza de los Bomberos, es el monumento al niño hipnotizado, eso es correcto... pero, dónde está don Cachi??


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... bueno vayan aprontando las cazuelas que ya está pronto el _pulpo a feira_, las veteranas del boliche ya están sirviendo...




























¿Es en Montevideo, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Ala flautaaa! anotemé con tres platitos, pa empezar, nosea cosa de despreciar !!! No es Montevideo Pablito.


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssssssss... que cuent... oohh, _santos púlpos Batman!!!_ Llegué justito... 

En realidad vine porque me llegó un mensaje al Bip Bip Radiomensaje y pensé que sería por algo importante... veo que no era una falsa alarma... jejeje...

Que cara de zoombie que tiene este chiquilín... será por la influencia del oficial que lo tiene agarradito, como dice Cachila?? 

Departamento de Canelones??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Canelones no ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

este fue Milonga...que se trajo las veteranas...pero ta, por lo menos hicieron el pulpito!!!:lol:


ciudad de minas o 33?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni minas ni 33 ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

guenassssss


----------



## uruguay360

y don Pablínez?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

quien sabe troesma...a esta hora solo pienso en en almuerzo...una pizzita no vendria nada mal no? mixta?




"Mixta" @ El Cuartito Pizza - Buenos Aires, Argentina por SeppySills, en Flickr


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, que tremendaaaa, y o que pensaba invitarlo al Club de la Milanesa ... las anchoas son suyas nomás ...


----------



## uruguay360

guenasssss.....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas troesma...que manera de aguantar el mostrador la nuestra...estos muchachos donde estan? ni la conciencia les pesa de dejarnos aca solos...


----------



## uruguay360

Es tremendo ...va a haber que empezar a arriar gente de otros hilos, pasamos, paramos el camión en la puerta y arriba muñeco! estaba leyendo en tu hilo, y me acordé, sí, que estuvimos en esa esquina a la salida de la pizzería ! cómo no!


----------



## Tatito

Buenos días!!! Llego tarde con el desayuno?? 












.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mmm....paso con las cosas dulces tatito...no tiene algo con grasa por ahi? :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Yo me como el postre..esteeee.. y tiene algo con grasa por ahí ?


----------



## Tatito

Pero como no???











.


----------



## uruguay360

ñam ñam glopr crunch crunch prffffsttt ... !!


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> ñam ñam glopr crunch crunch prffffsttt ... !!


^^ :lol::lol:

.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

troesma...ayer fue pizza...hoy tenemos...


Dinner in Uruguay contains all their food groups - beef, eggs AND potatoes. por Gareth.Bedford, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Tan medias oscuras esas papas... jejeje... espero que no me patéen el hígado.

Para compensar voy dejando para después un postre livianito 









​
.


----------



## uruguay360

Esto es una joda... en cualquier momento entra un moderador serio y nos rajan a patadas en el toor ... por lo menos pregunten dónde está la comida, como pa disimular ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

dondeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tatito

Ruta 102?


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no me simpatizas...


:lol:



seeeeeeeeeeeeee


12 segundos!!!! has ganado un premio tatito!!!...espero tatita no diga lo mismo, por que estarias en problemas!! :lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Pago mi deuda.


----------



## uruguay360

A la miércoles !!! Norte de Avda Italia? Montevideo, digo yo ...


----------



## Pablito28

Montevideo es correcto Don Troesma, mepa que lo vi en la tele...


----------



## Pablito28

Es bien lejos de avenida Italia.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

La teja!


----------



## Pablito28

Casi, Cachete.


----------



## uruguay360

Cachete !!! que hace a estas horas??? en la tele don Pablínez? haciendo qué? Belvedere?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Anduvo en la entrega de diplomas a los señores que terminaron el bachillerato?

No es Belvedere, el otro vecino de La Teja.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uhhh ya termino el horario de proteccion al menor? Jejeje toy por entrar a una materia, en la facultad.
Cerro?


----------



## Pablito28

Cerro cerro nomás, ¿se animan a tirar la calle?


----------



## pp schiaffino

C.M.R.

Yendo para el Cerro, apenas cruzando el puente del Pantanoso, a mano derecha.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Las coordenadas se las dejo al troesmuller, ya voy entrando a clases...pero una ultima pregunta, la calle tiene nombre de pais???


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo anda Don PP?, así es, tal cual usté lo dice.

Dele tranqui Don Cachete, ¿clase de que tiene?

Avanti, es su turno, Don PP.


----------



## uruguay360

A la flauta con don P.P. !!! bueno, esperamos lo suyo


----------



## pp schiaffino

Pensé que no andaban en la vuelta, que iba a tener más tiempo de prepara una. Pero bue..

Voy con una bien fácil para que sigan ustedes.


----------



## uruguay360

Venga, venga nomás !


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Venga, venga nomás !


Para la próxima tengo una mejor, ahora ando medio apurado... Hasta puse andaban con v.


----------



## uruguay360

Departamento de Montevideo?


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Departamento de Montevideo?


:lol:


----------



## Tatito

Trenenda foto don PP, ya le digo que si estuviera mas pintadito, limpíto y sin manchones de óxido te diría que es el Salvo, pero con ese gris ratón la verdad que no se que puede ser.


.


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> será "rondó"


Efectivamente don Cachila... es por Rondeau.

Se anima a decir a que altura mas o menos?? Sino no se complique y se la doy por buena... jejeje


.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> No se escribe así animal ! es rondiaú !
> *entre Cerro Largo y Paysandú*.


Y apareció el facón de la Unión!!! jejeje

Ese mismo Troésma... 











.


----------



## uruguay360

Ya subo algo estimados...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pfff...ese va para el hilo de las ruinas que arme :lol:

que lindas escamitas...centro? me resulta conocido...


----------



## uruguay360

No es Centro... ahora la subo ahí si le parece...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

subalo luego...si no va a correr como "ampliacion" :lol:...

fuera de los bulevares???


----------



## pp schiaffino

25 de Mayo esq. Ciudadela.

(La mansarda que está sobre Ciudadela, antes de ser restaurada)


----------



## uruguay360

jeje, ya la subí, sin datos por ahora ... dentro ...


----------



## uruguay360

Es correcto PP, esperamos con ansias ese acertjo sobre el Estadio Centenario ! 
perdone, perdone, no me aguanté el chascarrillo !!! su turno maestro!


----------



## pp schiaffino

'chas gracias.

Propongo bajar la mirada.


----------



## uruguay360

el Centenario nomás !


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> el Centenario nomás !


:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Me la da por buena?


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Me la da por buena?


Si.

Pero no me diga que no fue sutíl. :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, sin duda, pere que le dejo una a ver que le parece ...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## pp schiaffino

Es la primera vez que veo un cangrejo en bajorrelieve..

Montevideo?


----------



## uruguay360

es que está bajo una piedra habitualmente, sale poco.. Montevideo es correcto...


----------



## pp schiaffino

Este jetea porque hace alarde de su caparazón. Aunque parece de arenisca...

Centro?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pocitos?


----------



## uruguay360

no es centro ...


----------



## uruguay360

No es Pocitos Cachi ...


----------



## uruguay360

Pero les puedo proponer otra busqueda... el molde de este bajorrelieve puede verse en la 360 de la Antigua Yesería Giammarchi ... sigan el enlace de abajo ...y busquen a ver si lo ven ...


----------



## pp schiaffino

Me siento Indiana Jones, aunque reconozco estoy un poco mareado.

Hace un rato andaba caminando por la pared de la pieza de fondo.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Es más, el molde está en la pieza del fondo, justo al costado derecho de un caño de pluviales. No?


----------



## uruguay360

Espero le guste ..., si señor, ahí mismo!


----------



## pp schiaffino




----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Espero le guste ..., si señor, ahí mismo!


Espectacular la página, muchas gracias. No la conocía.

Y el edificio entonces?


----------



## uruguay360

Y ...usté sabrá ... no es Centro, No es Pocitos ...


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Y ...usté sabrá ... no es Centro, No es Pocitos ...


Pero ya quedamos en que gané el desafío, no?

De cualquier modo me gustaría pedir una ampliación. Puede ser?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Le digo la verdad, no los sigo en facebook porque no tengo, pero por lo visto la página merece un aplauso. Por lo que ví, además de estar muy bien hecha tiene muy buenas imágenes e información. Sinceramente, me gustó mucho. No la conocía porque siempre fuí muy distraído con las firmas de los foristas...

Nuevamente gracias!


----------



## uruguay360

Usté sabe don PP que ampliación, ampliación ... es medio atorranta, dejemé ver ... av er si lo puedo ayudar con algo ...


----------



## uruguay360

guenas... a ver si ayuda...


----------



## varo...78

Calle Juan Lindolfo Cuestas?


----------



## uruguay360

Si Don Varo, correcto, a pasitos del boliche Lindolfo ... ! cómo le va? su turno, a ver que trae al boliche del Adiviná ...


----------



## varo...78

uruguay360 said:


> Si Don Varo, correcto, a pasitos del boliche Lindolfo ... ! cómo le va? su turno, a ver que trae al boliche del Adiviná ...


Hace rato que "participo" del boliche, pero no le pego a una, si no fuese por el cartel del club que me avivo esta no salía .


----------



## uruguay360

Yo no te recuerdo escribiendo por acá y mire que casi siempre estoy sentado allá al fondo, vió las sillas aquellas donde están el Pablito, Tatínez, el Cachirulo? bueno, ahí mismo... ens eguida le pido a la chica nueva que le sirva algo Don Varo ... mire que es realmente eficiente ... despachesé con algún acertijo pa la barra.. ahora que se tomó una no se va a ir ... jejej


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y cuando no, aparece don milonga y don fernando, que traen a las veteranas pegadas :lol:

déle Don Varo (acá nos hablamos con respeto, ssi hay problemas, nos batimos a duelo) esperamos suba una adivinanza...


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> y cuando no, aparecen don milonga, que trae a sus veteranas :lol:
> 
> déle Don Varo *(acá nos hablamos con respeto, ssi hay problemas, nos batimos a duelo)* esperamos suba una adivinanza...


Con decirle que mis SUPERPODERES de moderador no me sirven de nada cuando entro acá, es como un territorio que se maneja con otras reglas... y algunas yo todavía no llegué a comprenderlas :lol::lol:

.


----------



## uruguay360

Selenteeeee Cachi !!! nos tiene con el minuto a minuto !!! ese es el espacio del Colón o le estoy errando fiero?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

asi es troesma...pusieron unas torres en acero corten para iluminacion, ademas la calle esta cortada por que estan poniendo esa especie de adoquines de hormigon que usan ahora, asi queda como un espacio mas amplio y comodo para esparcimiento y espectaculos al aire libre.

aca vista hacia "el rio"

saco las coordenadas?

se va armando santa rosaaaaa


----------



## uruguay360

Sí, sí, saco perfectamente ... excelentes y las de su barrio, preciosas, muy lindo por ahí, eh?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

me alegro le gusten als fotos...vio como trabaja uno...asi esta el pais :lol:

respecto a las del barrio...mas arriba en el hilo tambien habia subido unas mas, de hace unas semanas atras...las ultimas, de esta mañana.


----------



## uruguay360

es epequeño espacio verde la última ..refresquemé la memoria.. es un colegio o algo, no?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no no...es una placita muy chiquita, frente a la oficina de Rentas de la ciudad, tiene un monumento adentro muy bonito.


----------



## uruguay360

Tomesé algo mientras el Percy no mira, le dejo servido uno a Ifer, que se iba y volvía pero me parece que nones... mire que se lo preparé con todo cuidado ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

opa opa, muchas gracias...como no!!!


va va a dar mas colorcito del que tengo...jejeje
don ifer andará por el boliche?


----------



## uruguay360

creo que no ...


----------



## varo...78

Buenas noches a la barra, les dejo una fotito para que terminen el día o lo arranquen como gusten jeje











Mientras piensan les dejo una rubia, no vaya a ser que se deshidraten :lol:


----------



## pp schiaffino

Casona (por no decir castillo neo-gótico) ubicada en Agraciada casi Capurro


----------



## pp schiaffino

Es conocida como la ex-embajada argentina, pero mucho antes de ello fue la casa de Aurelio Berro, primo del ex-presidente uruguayo Bernardo Berro. De hecho su construcción fue encargada por él, al Ing. Ignacio Pedrálbez, también uruguayo, allá por los años 1870's ...


----------



## pp schiaffino

Es más, su parentesco con la Junta Departamental de Montevideo no es casualidad, ambas obras de inspiración gótica son obras del mismo Ingeniero-Arquitecto.


----------



## varo...78

Buen día.

Anda volando don PP


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno... mientras él contestaba con Cachirulo nos tomamos la Heineken ... Salú PP !!


----------



## varo...78

^^

Buen día troesma, arranque con sed la mañana, un efecto causado por el día lluvioso.


Tiene algo para arrancar el día?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Buen día...

Acá dejo una para ir despuntando el vicio.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, muy interesante Pp ! Centro?


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Ahhh, muy interesante Pp ! Centro?


Nop.

Y me voy a remitir desde ahora a contestar si sí o si no. Ustedes vayan tanteando si quieren y pregunten.










:lol:


----------



## Tatito

Cordón, sr PP Burns??


.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Traigop.



pp schiaffino said:


> Buen día...
> 
> Acá dejo una para ir despuntando el vicio.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Tatito said:


> Cordón, sr PP Burns??
> 
> 
> .


Nop.


----------



## uruguay360

pp schiaffino said:


> Nop.
> 
> Y me voy a remitir desde ahora a contestar si sí o si no. Ustedes vayan tanteando si quieren y pregunten.
> 
> 
> :lol:


Ay, ay, que necesidad ...
Dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## varo...78

por el Prado?


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Ay, ay, que necesidad ...
> Dentro de los bulevares?


Sip.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

luis a de herrera?


----------



## pp schiaffino

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> luis a de herrera?


Nop.


----------



## varo...78

bva España?


----------



## pp schiaffino

varo...78 said:


> bva España?


Nop.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

la comercialp ?


----------



## pp schiaffino

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> la comercialp ?


No.

______________________________________________________________________


----------



## uruguay360

Norte de 18?


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Norte de 18?


Nop.


----------



## varo...78

La complico...o


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Constituyente.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Constituyente.


Nop.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Rodó.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Rodó.


Nop.


----------



## uruguay360

Al oeste de la calle Ejido?


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Al oeste de la calle Ejido?


Nop.


----------



## Tatito

Ey... este muchacho PP, solo ha dicho que NO desde que me fuí esta mañana??

Porque tanta negatividad?? 


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tatito said:


> Ey... este muchacho PP, solo ha dicho que NO desde que me fuí esta mañana??
> 
> Porque tanta negatividad??
> 
> 
> .



Es que nunca conociste al verdadero Schiaffino en persona, viviendo en mi pueblo. Aún hay leyendas de su amarretismo y mala leche.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Tatito said:


> Ey... *este muchacho PP, solo ha dicho que NO desde que me fuí esta mañana??*
> 
> Porque tanta negatividad??
> 
> 
> .


Nop y traigop.



pp schiaffino said:


> Buen día...
> 
> Acá dejo una para ir despuntando el vicio.


----------



## Tatito

Diez "nop´s" y un solo "sip"... esto ya es grave, Troésma, le damos el trato de "persona con el NO fácil" o todavía no??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Entre Ejido y Jackson ?


----------



## uruguay360

Esperemos que para la próxima este muchacho recapacite y comprenda que jugar así no es muy divertido... y que no es así como lo hacemos desde hace tres años ... es como jugar con una máquina, la manera de sacarlo es hacer un damero e ir achicando la zona, lo cual no parece tener mucha gracias, al menos no para mí ...


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Entre Ejido y Jackson ?


Nop.










:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

18 de Julio sur entre Jackson y Bvar Artigas?


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> 18 de Julio sur entre Jackson y Bvar Artigas?


Excelente..


----------



## uruguay360

Canelones al norte?


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Canelones al norte?


Nop.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Eduardo Acevedo y nombre de indio.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Eduardo Acevedo y nombre de indio.


Nop. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94471941&postcount=487

Y http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94472972&postcount=491


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Esperemos que para la próxima este muchacho recapacite y comprenda que jugar así no es muy divertido... y que no es así como lo hacemos desde hace tres años ... es como jugar con una máquina, la manera de sacarlo es hacer un damero e ir achicando la zona, lo cual no parece tener mucha gracias, al menos no para mí ...


Suscribo. Yo miro desde la ventana mientras, no quiero que se me pegue mucho el "nop" 


.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Tatito said:


> Suscribo. Yo miro desde la ventana mientras, no quiero que se me pegue mucho el "nop"
> 
> 
> .


Tampoco es para ponerse así, es un juego... Y en este caso una excepción. Cuando dije que desde ahora solo respondría con si sí o si no, me refería a este acertijo, nada más.

Por cierto, ya tienen delimitada el área entre Jackson, Canelones y Bulevar Artigas. No se que más quieren que les diga...


----------



## uruguay360

No pasa nada don Pp, es que justamente como es un juego tiene que ser divertido, pero bué, cuestión de opiniones, todo bien , dejemé ver ... donde podría ser ... a propósito ... que tiene en la mano ?


----------



## Tatito

Tranqui PP, no nos ponemos de ninguna manera, acá siempre se habla con la mejor onda, no se tome a mal los comentarios... 



.


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> No pasa nada don Pp, es que justamente como es un juego tiene que ser divertido, pero bué, cuestión de opiniones, todo bien , dejemé ver ... donde podría ser ... a propósito ... *que tiene en la mano ?*


En una botella y en la otra un escudo..


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

la calle Durazno...


----------



## pp schiaffino

Tatito said:


> Tranqui PP, no nos ponemos de ninguna manera, acá siempre se habla con la mejor onda, no se tome a mal los comentarios...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ta todo bien.. Ya sé que hay buena onda.


----------



## pp schiaffino

varo...78 said:


> por la calle Maldonado?


Nop.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Tatito said:


> Paullier??
> 
> .


Nop.


----------



## Tatito

varo...78 said:


> Como trapecio Don Tatito? según mi mapa formo un triangulo perfecto, con un angulo de 90º y todo


Edit. Perdón, estaba tomando como base Canelones hacia 18 de Julio.


.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Traigooooop...



pp schiaffino said:


> Buen día...
> 
> Acá dejo una para ir despuntando el vicio.


----------



## varo...78

Tatito said:


> Un triángulo perfecto con cuatro calles?? Eso me gustaría verlo... jejejeje
> 
> 
> .


Pero 2 calles Jackson y Bvar. España forman el vertice del triangulo et:

Ta bien que es moderador, pero no me cambie la geometría


----------



## varo...78

Hugo Prato Entre Cassinoni y Bvar. Artigas?


----------



## Tatito

Ya edité eso Alvaro, me estaba confundiendo de cuadránte.

Cassinoni??


.


----------



## Tatito

varo...78 said:


> Pero 2 calles Jackson y Bvar. España forman el vertice del triangulo et:
> 
> Ta bien que es moderador, pero no me cambie la geometría


Es que Jackson sobra ahí, ya Canelones y Bvar España forman el vértice, y la otra es Bvar Artigas, por eso me mareaste, mencionar una cuarta calle no es necesaria si estás planteando un triángulo.




.


----------



## varo...78

se fue a comprar más nop's a la ferretería :dunno:


----------



## pp schiaffino

varo...78 said:


> se fue a comprar más nop's a la ferretería :dunno:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pp schiaffino

varo...78 said:


> Hugo Prato Entre Cassinoni y Bvar. Artigas?


Nop.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Tatito said:


> Ya edité eso Alvaro, me estaba confundiendo de cuadránte.
> 
> Cassinoni??
> 
> 
> .


Nop.


----------



## pp schiaffino




----------



## uruguay360

No tiene importancia, pero yo diría que si se incluye a Jackson entonces es un trapecio, porque ahí hay 20 metros de Jackson que corren entre Canelones y Bvar España, segun me parece, bué, pero tá no importa... digo yo ... esperamos esa ampliación ...


----------



## uruguay360

De don Scasso? 
Calle Maldonado?


----------



## pp schiaffino

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> al sur de Bulevar españa?


Sip. (20 a 2)


----------



## uruguay360

Hablando de todo un poco... alguien sale hoy?

A la pucha, me perdí, perdonen, entre Canelones, Bvar España y Bvar Artigas... pero al sur de bvar España ?


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> De don Scasso?
> Calle Maldonado?


Sip y Nop.


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> Hablando de todo un poco... alguien sale hoy?
> 
> A la pucha, me perdí, perdonen, entre Canelones, Bvar España y Bvar Artigas... pero al sur de bvar España ?


La casa está entre Jackson, Bulevar España y Bulevar Artigas. Por eso no le dije que sí al "triángulo". http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94474005&postcount=514

Concuerdo con ustedes en que Jackson sería el vertice del mismo, la intersección de Canelones y Bulevar España.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Repito x las dudas:

La casa está entre Jackson, Bvar España y Bvar Artigas.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Dónde tendrá el nido?


----------



## Tatito

Pablito28 said:


> ¿Gonzalo Rmírez?





Pablito28 said:


> ¿Entre Pablo de María y Joaquín de Salterain?





pp schiaffino said:


> sip!


Pa... jejeje... así no nos vamos a entender nunca, entre el triángulo/trapecio de varo y la ubicación del acertijo fuera de los límites descriptos, estamos en la B!!!!!!! :lol:

Por las dudas dejo la imágen para ejemplificar el por qué de nuestra confusión












.


----------



## Tatito

Que lindo animal capturaste Pablín... es un ave capitalína??


.


----------



## uruguay360

pp schiaffino said:


> La casa está entre Jackson, Bulevar España y Bulevar Artigas. Por eso no le dije que sí al "triángulo". http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94474005&postcount=514



Es que después dijo esto... en fin, nos confundimos y se complicó ! ejje, bueno, pa mi que el aguila tiene su nido por la calle Colonia ... será? espero que sí, porque hay otra muy parecida pero no me acuerdo donde ... veremos ...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Es que después dijo esto...


Jeje, si, se complicó... para mi que fué ver al señor Burns unas 38 veces que nos despistó :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Pablito28

Calle Colonia es correcto Don Troesma y ave capitalina también es correcto Don Tatiño.


----------



## uruguay360

Esquina Vázquez don Pablínez ...


----------



## Pablito28

Es correcto Don Edu, avanti, es su turno.


----------



## uruguay360

enseguida subo ...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## uruguay360

Gueno... vamo y vamo ...?


----------



## Pablito28

Don Troesma, ¿cómo le va?

¿Fuera de los bvares.?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tiene un aire a Comercio al norte de Italia....

Canto Buceo.


----------



## uruguay360

Buenas, disculpen la demora... no es Buceo, fuera de los bulevares...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Paso Molino, Unión?


----------



## uruguay360

No, ninguno de ésos, Pablito ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Barrio costero?, Troesma.

¿Prendió el horno?


----------



## uruguay360

No es costero... noooooo, ni loco, estamos cocinando en la estufa, hace dos meses que no lo prendo y le voy a cambiar la puerta y terminar el revestimiento de la parte de arriba, con bosta y barro.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bien de bien, Troesma.

Hhmm... ¿La Blanqueada, Larrañaga?


----------



## uruguay360

Larrañaga es muy correcto... lo tiene ?


----------



## Pablito28

No estoy seguro, ¿puede ser Luis A de Herrera esq Juanicó/Urquiza?


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, ah, no ... al norte ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Vio que van a demoler la casa del mirador de la calle Colonia frente al Cine Central?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94288315&postcount=70


¿Pasando Cádiz?


----------



## uruguay360

Pasando, sí ...
Siii, increíble, y por lo que vi van bastante adelantados, no? un desastre !


----------



## Pablito28

Un desastre sí, vio los frescos en las paredes, impresionante, en fin...


Hhmmm... ¿esquina Sancho Panza?


----------



## uruguay360

Uhhh, no !! mañana paso a ver si queda algo ... más al norte, cruce Gral Flores...


----------



## Pablito28

Hhmmm... ¿habrá ampliación?


----------



## uruguay360

Sisi


----------



## uruguay360

Perdone la calidad... ta regalaú ...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah, ahora sí, Reyles es la esquina si no me equivoco.


----------



## uruguay360

Si señor ! su turno, tiene algo maestro?


----------



## uruguay360

Ayyyy, nooo, los frescos de esa casa, LRPMQLP !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Nada Don Troesma, si tiene algo por ahí avanti nomás.


----------



## uruguay360

Ta mañana Don Pablínez, usté cierra ?


----------



## Pablito28

Vaya tranqui nomás que yo cierro, ta mañana.


----------



## uruguay360

GUENASS ...


----------



## varo...78

Buen día! ¿como anda?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Don Varo! todo bien, vos? tenés algun material?


----------



## varo...78

Aca andamos che, arrancando la Week cada día con más ganas que el fin de semana sea de 3 días.
No tengo nada, pero si ud. anda con material, tire nomás


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

tire don troesma algo...

buenos dias a todos!!


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, ¿Ciudad Vieja?; Troesma.


----------



## pp schiaffino

Perpendicular a 18?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Si no es Ciudad vieja es Centro, o a lo sumo Aguada...


----------



## uruguay360

Centro y perpendicular es correcto ...


----------



## pp schiaffino

Me recuerda al acertijo del Edificio Pluna que yo mismo adiviné hace unos meses atrás...

Puede ser la calle Julio Herrera y Obes?


----------



## uruguay360

Si señor! es la calle Julio Herrera y Obes, pero no es el Edificio Pluna, se anima con la esquina o ya se la doy por buena?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Julio Herrera entre 18 y Colonia, a mitad de cuadra.


----------



## uruguay360

Sí, estimado ...perfecto !!! su turno ...


----------



## uruguay360

Que será de la vida de Cachirulo y Tatito??


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

aca estoy troesma...andaba peleandome con la gente de AFIP....vio como son estos "sabuesos" :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

paaaa, te la regalo ... peor bué, mientras no se pasen está bien ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

"gajes" del oficio


----------



## uruguay360

Y si ... lás tima que no entró en el anterior acertjo ... ahora esperemos si pp tiene algo !!!


----------



## pp schiaffino

Les dejo una bien fácil así la sacan rápido y sigo con lo mio...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Atenas, grecia!!


----------



## Tatito

^^ :lol::lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Washington DC ?


----------



## uruguay360

Nuevo París?


----------



## varo...78

ciudad vieja?


----------



## varo...78

Luego analizar detenidamente la imagen, concluyo que es del Vaticano


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿dentro de los bvares?, Don PP.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas gente....don pablito, como anda? ta fresco ahi en frente tambien?

tomamos algo "calientito"?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Dentro de los bulevares...

No es Ciudad vieja.


----------



## Pablito28

Y bueno Martín Cacho le paso un mate...














Vio que estoy estrenando buzo... y mepa que usté botas...


Ta medio fresquete, pero nada grave.





¿Centro/Cordón?, Don PP alias `manso´.


----------



## pp schiaffino

No es Centro/Cordón.


----------



## Pablito28

pp schiaffino said:


> Les dejo una bien fácil así la sacan rápido y sigo con lo mio...



Traigo.

¿Goes/Aguada?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol::lol::lol:

pablito, tamos iguales:lol:

lindo color de buzo :lol:

don pepe, sera la aguada?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Es Goes.


----------



## Pablito28

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> pablito, tamos iguales:lol:
> 
> lindo color de buzo :lol:
> 
> don pepe, sera la aguada?



:lol: :lol: :lol:

Y Tatito alias `el matrero´ se salvó de mostrar su buzo verde porque sacó la foto.


Don PP, ¿será sobre General Flores?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Esquina?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Ahí mismo.










Un saludo a to2!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pablito28 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Y Tatito alias `el matrero´ se salvó de mostrar su buzo verde porque sacó la foto.
> 
> 
> Don PP, ¿será sobre General Flores?


veo que ademas de buzo, estaba estrrenando "comedores" nuevos ,:lol:


----------



## pp schiaffino




----------



## Pablito28

Me parecía, ¿es esquina Domingo Aramburú? Don PP.





CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> veo que ademas de buzo, estaba estrrenando "comedores" nuevos ,:lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hubo renovación del plantel de jugadores.


----------



## Pablito28

Me la complicó un poco el árbol, pero creo que es legible...


----------



## Tatito

No se si te complicó el árbol o el sol de frente, jeje... 

Recuerdo que puse este acertijo hace muuuucho, y me lo destripó el Troésma en tres minutos, jejeje... pero como el público se renueva, no se lo voy a develar 


.


----------



## uruguay360

En principio... cercanías del Prado?


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejejeje... y yo emocionado con el acertijo hno:

Dígalo nomás Troesma, es en las inmediaciones del Prado


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Cuando tenga una cámara voy a ir a sacar fotos de estancias hasta trancar todo el thread por años.


----------



## Tatito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Cuando tenga una cámara voy a ir a sacar fotos de estancias hasta trancar todo el thread por años.


^^ :lol::lol:

No es una estancia Super, es una vieja fábrica en el corazón de la ciudad 



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Fuera de los bulevares.

Troesma, en mis años de recorrida porteña, nuna deguste un faina como la gente, si su corresponsal encuenta algo asi, chifleme, yo he perdido las esperanzas...toditas todas y tenias muchassssss :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Nooooo, no teníamos ninguna expectativa, ya sabemos que le llamamos fainá a distintas cosas en las dos márgenes del Río de la Plata... pero él anda haciendo buceo gastronómico profundo ... 
norte de Gral Flores? no sé si podrá ubicarla en esas coordenadas ...


----------



## uruguay360

Me voy pa mi casa ... los veo mañana , salú la barra, acuerdensé de traer las máscaras de V, que parece que sale un laburito con Don Varo ...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Me voy pa mi casa ... los veo mañana , salú la barra, *acuerdensé de traer las máscaras de V, que parece que sale un laburito con Don Varo ...*


Don varo es el que está atrás de los anuncios de "Adeonimous"?? :lol::lol:







.


----------



## varo...78

Tatito said:


> Don varo es el que está atrás de los anuncios de "Adeonimous"?? :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


¡Buenos días!

Podemos seguir la idea del troesma y salimos a asustar con la máscara a full.. :lol: con lo recaudado hacemos recorrida gastronómica


----------



## varo...78

Muchachos ya se pusieron en campaña, con el negocio?


> *Hackean la cuenta de Twitter de varios jugadores de fútbol*
> Javier Mascherano, Sergio Agüero, Daniel Alves, Wayne Rooney y Jonathan Dos Santos fueron algunos de los damnificados
> 
> http://www.elobservador.com.uy/noti...nta-de-twitter-de-varios-jugadores-de-futbol/


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Buen dia muchachada!!!


es al Norte de Gral Flores si...


----------



## uruguay360

Buenas mi pana !!! mire Don Varo que lle dejamos unos volantes de su empresa en las casas, está bien así no? Que bien salió en la filmación don Tatito!!! que bien se expresa usté ...
Al oeste de Propios?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

sip, diria don pp

cómo le va troesma...me imagino que su corresponsal no va ir a visitar "la pasiva" porteña...


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo, no fue, ya lo tenemos acá reportando en el aguantadero de Tristán Narvaja, digo en el cuartel general !!! a ése hay que sacarlo de Guerrin con forceps ...
Barrio Peñarol o Sayago?


----------



## varo...78

uruguay360 said:


> Nooo, no fue, ya lo tenemos acá reportando en el *aguantadero de Tristán Narvaja*, digo en el cuartel general !!! a ése hay que sacarlo de Guerrin con forceps ...
> Barrio Peñarol o Sayago?


No me diga que lo tiene en La Tortuguita


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no peñarol, no sayago...


perdonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


al ESTE de propios!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, perfecto! Hipodromo, Maroñas?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no y no...


----------



## uruguay360

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> :lol:


Traigoooo !!!

sobre una avenida? podrá salir una ampliación ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no es sobre avenida....sale ampliacion como no


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## uruguay360

Yo la desconozco totalmente hasta donde me doy cuenta... Colón?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no no...se está alejando...


----------



## uruguay360

Manga? si la saco aprontesé pa elegir ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no es manga...


----------



## varo...78

Luis Batlle Berres?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

NO..


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

cerca de manga...cerca de Maroñas....qué es?


----------



## varo...78

Traigo!



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


>


Por Belloni?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no es por belloni, pero debe estar como a 6 cuadras....(belloni es larga)


----------



## uruguay360

Esta es la parte delantera? Gruta de Lourdes??


----------



## uruguay360

Piedras Blancas?


----------



## varo...78

La complicaste Cachito!

Hasta mañana muchachos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

piedras blancas si señor!!! parte delantera si si.

se la doy por valida? me imagin la calle no la va a sacar...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Rosario de Pompeya, muy conocida por los mas católicos, y emblema del barrio de Piedras Blancas.
Segun mi tia, tiene cerca de 60 años o mas.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, ésta es Pompeya!!! bueno, chas gracias Cachi ... bueno, le doy a elegir ...que prefiere? el "Éctor" , el "Tabaré" o quiere solamente un poco de "Cariño" ? usté dirá ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pahhhh, me dejaste desconcertado...

....bueno, dele nomas con el "Étor", arranque


:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, Cacho... le presento a Ëctor ....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mmmmm

montevideo?


----------



## uruguay360

Totalmente montevideano ... el ëctor es de la ciudad ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol:

algo relacionado con UTE?
oeste de la ciudad?


----------



## uruguay360

No tiene relación con UTE, es al oeste de la ciudad, correcto.


----------



## uruguay360

Se ve que anda en el tranvía Don Cachi... Don Varo, Nico... don Pablínez, Tatín ...?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Seeee. Ya toy llegando a la quinta, mañana la sigo.por casualidad pregunto...al oeste de ruta 5 troesma?


----------



## pp schiaffino

uruguay360 said:


> 25 de mayo, frente mismo al MAciel ...


No, no tan cerca.


----------



## Pablito28

La seguimos acá: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548336


----------

